# Dead Man Standing - Corpse kept upright for wake



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I've heard of some strange wakes/funerals, but this takes the cake;

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,406081,00.html

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26290833/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thimios315 said:


> I don't know what's worse...him standing or the gAng$tA tHreAdz they have him dressed down in at a wake...


Hey Thim - One for me, and pour one for my homies...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thimios315 said:


> *LoL...ya Koz, tell me about it, bro!*


Colt 45 is for wimps. Go with the rocket fuel;


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Bruce, when are you going to start the malt liquer tasting threads over here?:-D


Some experiments just shouldn't be replicated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, but some of them prouced excessive amounts of laughter. Maybe you should revive one at the M&G.


It's a long drive for me, I'll be sticking with mainly Diet Cokes that afternoon. Plus I told my wife I'd give up beer for 3 months if she made it 3 months without smoking, and that bill is coming due.

Tell you what...you pick a couple of ghetto beverages and I'll replicate the experiment before the holidays.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, ok, maybe I'll start a masscops poll and let the members help decide.


Dear members of Masscops,

Please have mercy.

Sincerely,

Delta784's liver


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Which one is the corpse?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya'll can have all that other piss..I keeps it real with O E. Nuh sayin?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is just bizarre!


----------

